# Orange growth on my molly



## rammertime (Sep 28, 2013)

I have an orange male molly. A couple of weeks ago he developed a small bright orange bump on his head. I thought it may have been an injury of some kind. However, it has now grown considerably. 

He his very active and eats just fine. It doesn't appear to bother him and the other fish do not show any growths like this at all.

I have a 15 gal tank and 8 other mollies. 

He's swimming horizontal I just don't know how to rotate the picture.


----------



## Phatz (Jun 20, 2013)

That looks like a tumor I cant be exact but it might be lymphocystis--a viral disease with no known cure.
Also 8 mollies in a 15 gallon tank is too many most go with the theory of a 1 inch fish per 1 gallon of water mollies get to be between 3 and 5 inches.
Another note you can rotate the picture by opening it theres 2 arrows under the pic as well as zoom options 1 that goes left 1 that goes right just hit 
one of the arrows til the picture is turned upright to desired position. (If you use windows that is)


----------



## rammertime (Sep 28, 2013)

I should have noted that one molly recently gave birth. I'm getting ready to give a few of the mollies away. Also trying to talk the wife into getting a bigger tank


----------



## rammertime (Sep 28, 2013)

I also wanted ask what the humane thing is to do in this case. With any other pet with a incurable brain tumor I would think you'd put it down. What do I do with this molly?


----------



## Phatz (Jun 20, 2013)

Putting him down probably would be the best option possible even though it might be tough to do but leaving any sick fish in a tank you risk possibly getting the other healthy fish sick. Ill post a link for you to read up on humane methods... Hope the wife lets you get a bigger tank maybe she will let you keep the smaller one too for like a hospital or quarantine tank that way you could isolate a sick fish. 

https://www.avma.org/KB/Policies/Pa...utm_term=issues-animal_welfare-euthanasia-pdf


----------

